# Just need to make sure



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

IMO, this looks like a hotspot. It's near his left ear, on the front-top towards his cheek. Do you guys agree it's a hotspot?

ETA: Sorry about the pictures. They are kinda crappy...


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Gosh... I really don't know it looks like it, is that white part really really moist? almost like a wet moist scab?
Has the vet looked at it? I'm sorry this is happening to Aspen


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Tobi said:


> Gosh... I really don't know it looks like it, is that white part really really moist? almost like a wet moist scab?
> Has the vet looked at it? I'm sorry this is happening to Aspen


The vet hasn't seen it, because I just noticed it. That white part you see is really moist and keeps oozing.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I was also thinking a spider bite, but not sure. Might take him in tomorrow just so the doc can look at it.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Ya i'd definitely have it looked at, that would worry me a bit tbh, maybe try putting a little neosporin on it tonight or something? a bug bite very well may be it, I know it would be so hard to see anything on that big ol' furball!! :biggrin: I hope it's nothing serious!!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Tobi said:


> Ya i'd definitely have it looked at, that would worry me a bit tbh, maybe try putting a little neosporin on it tonight or something? a bug bite very well may be it, I know it would be so hard to see anything on that big ol' furball!! :biggrin: I hope it's nothing serious!!


I did clean it with chlorhex and put some animax on it.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Not sure if it is a hot spot...However, Preston was getting these and was prescribed topical ointment for it. He actually had one by his ear as well. I don't remember having to give him pills though so maybe they will just give you some creme for it? If it is the same thing. I don't remember the diagnosis...Just that it was a skin infection. :[


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Yikes...definitely looks like a hot spot to me. If possible shave and trim the hair around it, then clean it well with chlorohexadine/warm water three times daily. Shiloh gets nasty ones just like that during the spring.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

DaneMama said:


> Yikes...definitely looks like a hot spot to me. If possible shave and trim the hair around it, then clean it well with chlorohexadine/warm water three times daily. Shiloh gets nasty ones just like that during the spring.


I agree. I just found a similar thing on Shade that I only noticed because I was petting him and felt a scab. Somehow he'd scratched a big spot and it scabbed over before I'd even found it. Now i have to clip it and clean it up. I think it could be the severe heat. I know you guys have been having some really hot weather out there lately (according to my mom).


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

chowder said:


> I agree. I just found a similar thing on Shade that I only noticed because I was petting him and felt a scab. Somehow he'd scratched a big spot and it scabbed over before I'd even found it. Now i have to clip it and clean it up. I think it could be the severe heat. I know you guys have been having some really hot weather out there lately (according to my mom).


The hot weather is gone. But the past 4 days have been 100 degrees which kills us!!

Oh well, I guess he's gonna have to wear the cone-of-shame for a while because he can definitely scratch at it.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

malluver1005 said:


> The hot weather is gone. But the past 4 days have been 100 degrees which kills us!!
> 
> Oh well, I guess he's gonna have to wear the cone-of-shame for a while because he can definitely scratch at it.


Wow, 100 degrees in SoCal?!!?! That's crazy. Hope your doggeh feels better soon, cone of shame or not. (I'm sorry, I know it's horrible for them and I feel bad for them too but it also makes me laugh because they just look so darn pathetic with them on. I'm such an ass.)


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Yep, doctor says it's definitely a nasty hot spot. He said he could give me some cream and pills but knowing how I am, I said I prefer not to use medicine on a hot spot. Or on anything for that matter, unless absolutely necessary.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah, hotspots are horrible. They can make the dog really, really miserable. Keep a good eye on it. 
A couple of years ago, I don't know how, but I left one of Mollies a bit long (just didn't see it, they come up so quickly sometimes and her hair fell off in a matter of hours), and she ended up being on steriods and antiobiotics for a month.
That was my introduction to hot stops, so I'm very vigilant now. Sure hope poor old Aspen heals up really quickly .


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

It looks like it's already starting to scab up a bit. It also doesn't look as irritated anymore.


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Oh yeah, hot spots!! Poor baby, and that's a nasty one. My first encounter with one looked just like that. They can come on so quick and be really nasty before you even know it. Once I knew what they were I always trimmed the fur around it, it needs air, and then cleaned it 3X a day with a topical, and the cone of shame is a necessity. I had two I could not heal up on my own once we knew what they were, those we ended up getting antibiotics for, and a steroidal spray. I've known some folks to use Gold Bond medicated powder with success after cleaning it and letting it dry well,then sprinkle on the powder, but I tended toward chlorhex too. Poor Aspen and you, hope it heals quickly.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Honestly keeping the dog from messing with it is the first line of defense against things like this. That alone really is the best thing for them. Then keeping them clean is the next big thing. I've healed nastier hot spots than that with Shiloh without any medication at all, except some Tramadol for pain relief.


----------

